# Jeep Wrangler on Kauai for $278 a week total



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2009)

I just rented a Jeep Wrangler on Kauai for $278 a week total - it was cheaper than an economy car for our dates. (June-July)  It is listed as "economy sport utility vehicle."

I went through the AARP travel website - http://products.aarp.org/travel/

I didn't have to put in my AARP number, although they could ask to see your AARP card when you pick up the card. *When it asks you to log in, click "proceed as guest" on the right.

AARP goes through Expedia, and the Jeep was the best price available!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 1, 2009)

Denise
We had so much fun on Maui with our Jeep rental. What a great price. Ours was about that through Dollar. Everyone else was in the upper $400.

Have a ball!


----------



## daventrina (Mar 1, 2009)

Once ya "Got JEEP" just can't seem to leave'em at home
Off to the airport to work on the plane, and off to Kauai tomorrow


----------



## Monty (Mar 1, 2009)

*Car Rental in Kauai*

I wanted to share a website that worked out the best for us.  We are out here in Kauai now through March 6th.  The island was having a major youth baseball function over the weekend.  No cars available on Priceline or Costco at a decent price during my search about 3 weeks out.

I went to www.discounthawaiicarrental.com.   My rental was $140 + Taxes..  It came to $185 for a Economy car and they placed me with Thrifty Rent A Car.   I found a coupon for an upgrade.   When I arrived I knew that Kauai has more large cars than small cars.  I told them they could put us in a mid-size if available..  No problem --done deal for $185.
They included NO additional driver fee and unlimited miles.  I see Avis now has the same deal at $131.00 + taxes through this site.   

Thrifty is off the airport but very close so you avoid all the airport taxes.  I believe Avis may be on site. 

We were very happy... :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2009)

daventrina said:


> Once ya "Got JEEP" just can't seem to leave'em at home
> Off to the airport to work on the plane, and off to Kauai tomorrow



Yes - I do love my JEEP!

Now don't be a stranger - we want a trip report!

Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## iceeu2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Denise, if you are a Costco member, you might check their rates.  I booked a Jeep Wrangler for May 13-27th for a grand total of $468.02


----------



## Monty (Mar 3, 2009)

*Go Jeep!*

I love a jeep as well in Kauai.

I'm glad I didn't have one this week since the wind (20-50 mph) and rain hasn't stopped since our arrival last Friday.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 3, 2009)

We've also used Discount Hawaii Car Rentals in the past and saved HUNDREDS of dollars over the best rate I could find elsewhere for an SUV.  Thank you for reminding me.....I'm going to book now for the summer.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2009)

iceeu2 said:


> Denise, if you are a Costco member, you might check their rates.  I booked a Jeep Wrangler for May 13-27th for a grand total of $468.02



Which rental car company is it?

For our dates, the Costco price and the AARP price for a Jeep from Alamo were exactly the same down to the penny!

One thing I don't like about the Costco site, is that you can only search one rental agency at a time, and each agency may have  3 - 5 different coupons codes that you have to try to find the best one - very time consuming!


----------



## iceeu2 (Mar 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Which rental car company is it?
> 
> For our dates, the Costco price and the AARP price for a Jeep from Alamo were exactly the same down to the penny!
> 
> One thing I don't like about the Costco site, is that you can only search one rental agency at a time, and each agency may have  3 - 5 different coupons codes that you have to try to find the best one - very time consuming!



The rental car company is Alamo.

I just plugged in the dates of June 27 - July 4th and using Alamo and clicking on the one with a $25 off coupon came up with a grand total of $259.29.

Plus, I don't know about AARP, but with Costco 1 additional driver is included with the rental.

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!Gotta love, love, love Kauai


----------

